# My black Specialized Demo 8 what do you guy's think



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=701101&stc=1&d=1338658609
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=701104&stc=1&d=1338658662
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=701103&stc=1&d=1338658950
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=701101&stc=1&d=1338658609:rolleyes:
2011 Demo 8 with-888 evo Ti fork w/risse flat crown-chrisking hub's-fox rc4 w/ rcs ti spring-saint caliber's with shimano xtr m988 trail lever's-saint crank-sram xo drivetrain-thompson seatpost-sdg ti fly seat-maxxis 3c high roller tire's-odi grip's-funn low bar's-sunline direct mount stem-mrp guide w/36th ring and a few ti bolt's here and their..thank's for looking !
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=701946&stc=1&d=1338960050
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=701947&stc=1&d=1338960223
You guy"s are right the steed doe's look more proper with out any decal's !:thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

it's ok, i guess


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Meh.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I hope you didn't pay for that pos.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

lol... It's a sweet bike


----------



## ToniZg (Sep 26, 2011)

Great looking bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Black is sooo ugly


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

what a piece of ****. people actually ride demos?


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

I might change a couple things for personal preference, but otherwise pretty sweet, except the monster logos.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Not too bad.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool bike! That's a much better bike than mine for sure.

Hope you can see through some of the sarcasm. =)


----------



## YUNOrideBike (May 30, 2012)

I like the flat black.The bike looks sweet.


----------



## mellonhs (Jun 3, 2012)

looks good man. wish i could afford one of those bad boys


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank's for the good and bad remark's


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

They forgot "Looks Flexy!" Which isn't necessarily a bad thing on this forum. Sweet build.


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

lol right !


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

hahahah wow can't believe some of the comments, pretty picky I'd like to see what some of those people's wives or girlfriends look like...anyway its a nice bike but the Monster Stickers I agree have to go unless they sponsor you.
I like Diet Pepsi but I'm not going to put their stickers on my bikes.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Damn, got to get my hands on one of those black frames. 2011 colour right? Sick, even though I'd change some parts due to my own preferences.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Liking it. Flat black rocks for sure. Lose the Monster sticks as already said.


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

had the same 2012 black demo

sold it after two months, got a Canfield Jedi.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks sick dude! My friend has on with almost the same build. He's got a 40, saint levers and demax wheels. Great bike. Did you cut your bars down or you have them at the stock 810mm. I just got some and think I'll be cuttin them down soon.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Pädi said:


> Damn, got to get my hands on one of those black frames. 2011 colour right? Sick, even though I'd change some parts due to my own preferences.


Correct me if I am wrong, but I think only 100 or so made it to the US in 2011. 1/2 of which seem to be here in Colorado.


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

I left the bar's uncut and they fill nice,the bar's have a great fill to them,.Try them out before you cut them .


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

have you ridden any of the older demos? I'd be curious to hear what difference you experience between them if you have.

sick ride btw. real clean looking. **** what everyone says about your monster stickers. if you like them, that's all that matters. i think they look good.


----------



## Fastcars12 (Mar 27, 2011)

I like it. To tag along with others, lose the Monster stickers. I'd like to see some black chrome Chromag bars on there. Goes well with the silver stantions and black paint. Kinda ties everything together. I wouldn't drop the coin on them though just for looks, but if your looking to try something else, give them a shot


----------



## gripped303 (Sep 27, 2010)

i think it looks sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

gripped303 said:


> i think it looks sweet :thumbsup:


Agreed, nice looking bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

ok so I took off all the sticker's and the bike look's really good


----------



## Uphill=sad (Dec 8, 2011)

Throw another pic up minus the stickers, I thought that it looked a bit tacky with them aswell, but I was being polite by not posting that 

I have a similar colour scheme, the simple black look is quite elegant.


----------

